# Hagen GLO System



## wvallari (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience or opinions about the Hagen GLO light systems. I can't find anything on them. I was looking at getting a Nova Extreme T5 but I can get a Hagen, which my lfs, says is better fro 200 dollars, he’ll throw in the 2 bulbs. Too expensive? Looks like a nice fixture, its 48” 108 watts, meant to go on a 75 gallon with swords and java fern (My first real excursion into plants and lighting). Thanks,


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

I have two them. The fixture was expensive, but I can get replacement bulbs for just 20 bucks a piece, so it works out not to bad for me. 200 bucks is very good price for a 48" fixture and two bulbs. I paid just under 300cad for my 48 and two bulbs. Its easiest to use the light without a top on your tank, otherwise it can by hung. For plants, don't buy the hagen 18000k light, I did and although it makes the colors of fish really stand out, it does little for the plants.


----------



## wvallari (Sep 5, 2007)

colinthebassist, thanks for the reply, recommenations for bulbs? I just put a glass canopy on the tank, how will the light work with that on it. Some of my fish have been known to jump out so I'd like to keep the lid if it doesn't degrade teh light too much


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow that's a rip off. Checkout BigAl's and DrFosterSmith. BTW, he tricked you since the fixture comes with bulbs already.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...lpartial&Ntk=All&N=2004&Ntt=nova extreme&Np=1

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...ath=&offset=&hits=&sortby=&query=nova+extreme


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm very pleased with my 48in dual glo fixture. It's very bright, and the Life-Glo bulbs are quite nice.

I paid $100 for the fixture and $20 each for the bulbs. I find then well worth it.


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

ummyeah said:


> Wow that's a rip off. Checkout BigAl's and DrFosterSmith. BTW, he tricked you since the fixture comes with bulbs already.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...lpartial&Ntk=All&N=2004&Ntt=nova extreme&Np=1
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...ath=&offset=&hits=&sortby=&query=nova+extreme


Do some research, the Hagen GLO units are sold as unit only, bulbs extra. The ones you've linked to are not Hagen units.


----------



## wvallari (Sep 5, 2007)

evercl92 where did you get it so cheap? I found an old listing on ebay for 200 bucks. I have not found them on Dr Fosters or Big Al's. My lfs is having a sale, he said its 15% off or he'll through in the lights, at 205 taking the lights makes for a better price. I have found it for 135, then have to pay shipping.

With any T5 kit does running them over a glass lid cause a significant decrease in lighting?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

wvallari said:


> evercl92 where did you get it so cheap? I found an old listing on ebay for 200 bucks. I have not found them on Dr Fosters or Big Al's. My lfs is having a sale, he said its 15% off or he'll through in the lights, at 205 taking the lights makes for a better price. I have found it for 135, then have to pay shipping.
> 
> With any T5 kit does running them over a glass lid cause a significant decrease in lighting?


Surprisingly, the LFS near me that is known to have kinda higher prices had them. The Petland near me had the fixture for $150, and Aquarium Adventure had it for $100. I have not seen these fixtures on Fosters, petsolutions, or bigals, and I haven't figured out why. 

I have 2 of these sets over my 120gal, and I think it's just about perfect. I run these over open-top.

$205 is a little high, but still cheaper and better than 'comparable' compact fluorescent lighting.


----------



## wvallari (Sep 5, 2007)

do you think 205 is high even with the bulbs, they are 20 bucks each, effectoively bringing it down to $165


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

High - sure. 

Worth it - probably

Depends on if other LFS in your area carry it. 

Make sure you are getting Life Glo bulbs


----------



## wvallari (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks for the input. Called another place they have them for 140, still need to find the bulbs, but should beat the other price depending on the cost of the bulbs


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Petsmart carries the fixtures and bulbs in my area as does my LFS where I picked mine up. I've had them for 3 or 4 months now and so far so good.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

My mistake, I thought you were looking for the Hagen GLO System and the LFS was trying to sell you a Nova Extreme. That is why I posted the links. For $200 though you could get a Nova Extreme with 4 54 watt T5 HO bulbs or a Coralife Aqualight with 4 65 watt PC bulbs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

You guys are forgetting the difference between Canada and US for pricing. Same as cars and everything else. I recently mailed ordered a 2L bottle of Excel from PetSolutions for $24 while BigAlsonline.ca wanted $42 or some ridiculous total for that. I know DrsFosterSmith is cheap, but not for Canucks. I asked for a quote and they wanted $120 for shipping for 4 L of Seachem ferts and a jar of Purigen. The shipping was the same price as the goods!


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

ummyeah said:


> My mistake, I thought you were looking for the Hagen GLO System and the LFS was trying to sell you a Nova Extreme. That is why I posted the links. For $200 though you could get a Nova Extreme with 4 54 watt T5 HO bulbs or a Coralife Aqualight with 4 65 watt PC bulbs.


Had I known about the Nova fixtures when I bought my Hagen, I would have bought the Nova since its alot cheaper. But the hagen does look nicer and has a decent mounting kit. I think I would have taken the extra hundred bucks in my pocket though.


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, for the same money.....

catalinaaquariums.com

aquatic specials

4x54 T5 HO, individual reflectors, in an aluminum casing, two switches, workhorse ballasts, includes legs....149 on special?

You can call them and specify whatever bulbs you want that they have in stock.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1589&osCsid=570720332b5adbc080d6870f9250fb8a


----------



## wvallari (Sep 5, 2007)

lots of options, but not wanting (yet) to get hip deep in CO2, etc I don't need a 4 bulb set up. I've also learned the hard way you get what you pay for, that offer seems too good. I'm just looking at a decent 2 bulb set up. I was going to get the Nova Extreme 4 bulb set up, and run just 2, lots of decisions associated with lighting a tank.


----------



## wvallari (Sep 5, 2007)

*thought about it some more, a new question*

Ok the price of the Hagen lights seems high especially since no bulbs come with them.

A question about the 2 bulb Nova Extreme. At Dr. Foster’s & Smith it says perfect for fish only tanks. Is that because the bulbs packaged with it are not geared for plants? Could they be used for plants, or the plants that I have. I have a 75 gallon tank that has some Amazon swords and java fern. Or do I need different bulbs even for these low light easy plants?

For a 100 dollars I get the fixture and bulbs, seems like the best option to me.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I tend to go to the extremes one way or another... meaning either I am going to do it cheap with a $10 shoplight from HD and $3.50 bulbs, or I am going to do it right and build or buy a nice setup T5HO with individual parabolic reflectors like Icecaps or Tek's, I've heard Aquactinics are excellent as well.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

You'll be fine with one large parabolic reflector. 2 bulbs won't do very much for a 75 because it's so narrow it won't light the entire width and it's not enough light. I suggest you go with the 4 bulb. BTW, the included bulbs with the Nova Extreme 4 bulb are meant for saltwater. Coralife makes a freshwater PC fixture for $20 more though.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...185/cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualight484x65watt


----------

